# Recommend me a temperature controller



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

I'm looking for a reliable temperature controller to control my heaters.

This way, I do not need to rely on the thermostat of the heaters.

I don't need any other fancy stuff on the controller such as ph, lights, etc.

thanks.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

You might not need all the other fancy stuff but once you buy a decent temp controller you might has well bought a reefkeeper lite basic controller.

http://www.digitalaquatics.com/saltwater/RKL


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

liz said:


> You might not need all the other fancy stuff but once you buy a decent temp controller you might has well bought a reefkeeper lite basic controller.
> 
> http://www.digitalaquatics.com/saltwater/RKL


Completely agree. It works perfect for me more than a year

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen Sig's controller and it's exactly what i'll be getting in the near future. Also affordable


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks for your replies.

can I hookup more than 1 heater to the reefkeeper lite basic controller?

does the unit also come with a temperature probe?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can attach even 10 heaters. There is just one plug, but you can attach extension cord or piece with 3 plugs and attach as many heaters as you want.
Temperature probe is included and you can control lights and more.
Read product descriptions on the link attached

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I love my RKL, one of the best add-ons ive gotten.

for 99.99$, You get everything youll need.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> I love my RKL, one of the best add-ons ive gotten.
> 
> for 99.99$, You get everything youll need.


 

Where did you get it for 99?

the cheapest today is

http://www.goreef.com/Digital-Aquatics-ReefKeeper-Lite-Basic-Controller.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Oakville Reef Gallery


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Anybody using the Net one?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

sig said:


> Where did you get it for 99?
> 
> the cheapest today is
> 
> http://www.goreef.com/Digital-Aquatics-ReefKeeper-Lite-Basic-Controller.html


I think the price has gone up to $119.00 now


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Most controllers have the option to by the Net module.

Had a bitch of a time getting my buddies Apex to work with his Airport.

As for the price, Id just Call Tom, Hes always been cheaper for controllers, then Most.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought the controller as you guys suggested:

http://www.digitalaquatics.com/saltwater/RKL

I have 2 questions:

- I hooked up my heaters to CH1 and I was testing the standby function by starting it but I could still see my heater lights on. I thought once you start the standby, it would turn off any device that you have connected to CH1. Is it because my default state is ON for my heaters?

- Based on the manual, it recommends you put the default state to ON in case the controller malfunctions, at least your heaters would stay on. In this case, what temp. do you have your heaters set at so that the controller would turn off the heaters not the heaters thermostat? I don't want to crank up the heaters too high in case the unit malfunctions. Ideally, I would like to have a temp. of 78.5.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Sign up here.
http://www.forum.digitalaquatics.com/index.php


----------

